
OrientDB Leaks: Why you should avoid OrientDB - pbowyer
http://orientdbleaks.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-orientdb-issues-that-made-us-give-up.html
======
orientdb_leaks
I'm the author of the article, feel free to ask any questions.

~~~
pbowyer
While I think your post over-eggs a few points, reducing the perceived
credibility of the whole (Apr 9: seriously? That's a big jump as I change the
colors for every project; Jun 5 & 16 -- taken together, it makes sense to
fork?), I am glad to see an examination of the community and their attitude to
it, as you put into words a niggling feeling I've had just from their
interactions on HN.

What I missed was how all of these have affected you - February's entry
appears to be the only one about your usage, vs OrientDB itself?

~~~
orientdb_leaks
Hi pbowyer,

Apr 9: I believe the context cannot be ignored. First @anonwarnings publicly
says “read through their [OrientDB] bug tracker some time, you'll be scared”,
then @lvca removes dozens of bug labels on Apr 8 and then the bug label color
changes to light grey. It can be a coincidence but I doubt it.

Jun 5 & 16: common reasons for forking (and splitting a community) are a dead
project or disagreements regarding architecture, feature set, etc. Oriento was
still active and the only disagreement was the main contributor stating that
OrientDB wasn’t the best multi-model database out there. The main contributor
was not the only contributor, others had write access and there was an open
path for the OrientDB team to push their changes (as they had done in the
past). The thread quoted and linked on Jun 17 goes over more details. OrientDB
was obviously in their right to fork but in my own opinion it was not the
option that most benefits the community or even them.

After February we hit some small snags: queries that didn’t work as expected
or small bugs with known workarounds. All stuff that we could find solutions
for in stackoverlow, google groups or github issues and are not noteworthy.
Our code still doesn’t work with OrientDB 2.1 RC-4, we suspect an undocumented
breaking change somewhere and we haven’t bother investigating. Currently we
are close to go live in production and essentially we are very nervous.

I don’t want to give the wrong idea, I still believe OrientDB has great ideas
and it’s somewhat a flawed diamond. Unfortunately the flaws lie in the project
management, developing methodology and testing practices. Unless these change
I don’t see OrientDB becoming the rock solid database every database should
be.

------
arisAlexis
I am using orientdb in a side project that is not business sensitive and I
love all the features and that the team is really replying to you in the
forums. The bugs are there yes. I hope they fix them soon enough because the
product idea is very good.

~~~
orientdb_leaks
Thanks for sharing your experience.

> The bugs are there yes. I hope they fix them soon enough because the product
> idea is very good.

I totally agree with you and 10 months ago I was really hopeful about v2 being
the silver bullet. I doubt v2.1 will be it since it doesn't even run with our
current code. Perhaps further ahead they will get there.

